# USB 2.0 an welchen Anschluss?



## Roman84 (30. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein ASROCK P67 Extreme4 Mainboard.
Und möchnte so einen USB anschluss ans Mainboard anschließen. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung woran diese beiden Stecker am MB kommen.

http://kabello.de/kabello/neu2/artikel/gross/93035.jpg

Könnt Ihr mir helfen? 

Gruß

Roman


----------



## Softy (30. April 2011)

Hi,

das Teil gehört an die USB3-Ports des Mainboards. Passt eh nur da rein wo es reingehört 

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## Kaktus (30. April 2011)

Zumal -> Handbuch aufschlagen -> Lesen  Steht alles drin. Ich weiß, ich lese die Dinger auch nie, aber manchmal sind die praktisch.


----------



## Roman84 (30. April 2011)

Sicher? Da ich dieses Teil von meinem alten Rechner übernommen habe. Und dieser keinen USB3 Port hatte. Das Teil ist ja auch USB2.0.
Oder hat es damit nix zu tun? Wo ich die Blende mit dem USB3.0 Anschließe weiß ich, das ist auch schon dran. 


@Kaktus: ich blätter wie blöde durch das Handbuch. Habe alles angeschlossen bekommen. NUr das Teil nich...


----------



## Softy (30. April 2011)

Achso, ein altes Teil. Das passt möglicherweise gar nicht.

Schließ doch das USB3-Rear-Bracket an, das im Lieferumfang des Boards dabei ist.


----------



## Kaktus (30. April 2011)

Das müsste aber eigentlich trotzdem auf die internen Anschlüsse passen.  Da wo man quasi die Gehäuseanschlüsse anbringt. Wenn es da nicht passt, passt es nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2011)

USB 2.0 ist an 3 blauen Steckplätzen ( Dunkelblau ) möglich ( Handbuch Seite 12, Steckplatz 28, 29, 30 ). Mußt halt nur darauf achten wie rum die angesteckt werden


----------



## Roman84 (30. April 2011)

Das stimmt. Aber die Stecker sehen nicht danach aus. 

http://kabello.de/kabello/neu2/artikel/gross/93035.jpg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2011)

Natürlich ist die Pfostenleiste um einen Pin breiter, aber es passt trotzdem. Auch sind die meist für einen vergossenen Stecker gedacht für 2 USB Anschlüsse. Du kannst dich aber noch glücklich schätzen, es gibt Gehäuse wo alle Strippen einzeln sind


----------

